# Frolic (Saturday)



## Ricky (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone from here going to Frolic this Saturday?

I might actually go this time because I told someone I would.

So you should go, because I will be there!!!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 14, 2012)

OK, I am bumping this to add a con report.

I don't want to litter the forum with more Frolic threads but this is significant enough to warrant it's own post.

I got there with my boyfriend and the first thing we see is a large man in his underwear (~400lb) walking away from the entrance. Inside it was hot and crowded like usual so we got drinks and headed to the room which is most quiet and empty. There was a pool table but nobody was using it for pool.  It started out as a drink stand until most of the overweight people had their shirts off and they were rolling around together on top of it making out.  The drinks were spilling through the porous cloth covering soaking into the fabric of the table.

I didn't have my phone so I didn't take any pictures but this should give a fairly accurate representation of what was going on.

I met a few people I hadn't seen in a while and smoked a bit outside where someone was waving his dick at oncoming traffic. (my boyfriend pointed this out)

This concludes Frolic. We left and went to Denny's and then took the night bus to get back (which wasn't any better than Frolic).

STAY CLASSY, PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like a blast!:V


----------



## Ricky (Oct 14, 2012)

Do I ask too much?  I mean, I don't have a problem with any of the PEOPLE THERE but rather what they were doing and the way they were doing it.

I live in the Castro in the middle of Gay Central and things are never this bad.

I'm not that prude myself but there is a time and place for things.

Frolic is a time when all these people feel they are free and want to act with no inhibitions.

I can respect this to some extent but inhibitions are also there for a REASON.

There are a few things I find unsettling:

* If you are a guy and you have a bigger bra size than most females *nobody *wants to see you with your shirt off. Period.
* If you are in doubt, leave the shirt and the rest of your clothes ON.  PLEASE.
* If you feel the need to make out and roll around naked with your friends, get a room.  That isn't what a pool table is for.
* I'm assuming the dick waiving guy was just plastered so I'll chalk that one up to "shit happens."

I'm not perfect and nobody is.  These are basic unspoken rules that most people have the common decency to follow. It seems with furries any sense of tact or common decency is thrown out the window, especially when there is alcohol involved.  I hope I don't sound like I'm an elitist prick and singling out people with certain traits.  Don't get me wrong; I probably would have gotten along with everyone and had a better time if people were acting like reasonable adults and not like a bunch of boozed up bonobos.  I honestly felt like I was in a bath house.

I highly doubt I will be going back to this one, ever.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 14, 2012)

Honestly anything with the name "frolic" is something that anyone should stay away from.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel sorry for the pool table.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 14, 2012)

After lookin at the website it looks like a gathering of all the shitty furries, lol.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like a *BLAST!* :v


----------



## Dokid (Oct 15, 2012)

d.batty said:


> After lookin at the website it looks like a gathering of all the shitty furries, lol.



Not to mention some creepy ones.


----------

